# How about a pet thread?



## JohnAnthony (Nov 3, 2010)

This is our three-month-old Chocolate Lab - Jasper. Ain't he a cutie?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2010)

You mean like this these ones?

Nice puppy by the way, but please try and use one of the threads already for it.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/what-kind-pets-do-you-have-15048.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...-fish-reptiles-lizards-insectivoids-7791.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/pet-pics-569.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/do-you-have-any-pets-2015.html


----------

